# First Large Bandsaw Purchase



## The_Architect_23 (Feb 26, 2012)

Hello All!
Finally Got My Tax Refund 

Decided To Pick Up A REAL Band Saw. Well Almost..
14'' Harbor Freight Model 
After Figuring Out The Missing Steps In The Instructions I Got Her Running With The Addition Of A Missing Set Screw On The Motor Pully I Had To Re-tap And Thread.

Next Order Of Business Is The Attachments! :wacko1:

I Was Thinking:
6'' Riser Block Kit
Kreg Bandsaw Fence
Carter Circle Cutter
*Maybe* Carter Log Mill
Click Here For The Items Above
And 3 New Name Brand Blades, 1 Fine Tooth For Pen Blanks And Smaller.
1 Med Tooth For 2-6'' Cutting, And One Re-Saw Blade For Slabbing Some Trunks.

Any Opinions On My Choices?
{Insert N00b Question Below}
Also, What Are Some Name Brands And Types Of Blades I Should Be Looking For?


----------



## CodyS (Feb 27, 2012)

congrats, can't help you out sorry.

I (pictures) am (pictures) pretty (pictures) shore (pictures) that (pictures) nothing (pictures) happened (pictures) for (pictures) some (pictures) reason (pictures). 

Can we get some pics of it in place? pretty please


----------



## LoneStar (Feb 27, 2012)

Hello Architect. I'm a near total noob myself, but I just picked up a used 14" Jet Bandsaw. The best advice I can give is to look for a book called Tauntons Complete Illustrated Guide to Bandsaws. 
Theres some info you'll need to find elsewhere but it does a good job of going over the basics; cutting techniques, safety, building fences and jigs and has a good rundown on sawblades as well-what size and type of blade for making specific cuts. 
I'd recommend finding a copy and checking it out, lots of the basics are covered.


----------



## West River WoodWorks (Feb 27, 2012)

Hello and congrats on your new saw. Its always great fun outfitting a new toy, I mean TOOL!
I can comment on your Carter options as I own them all. 

The Carter circle cutter does as the name implies, cuts circles. It cuts perfectly round circles in any size up to your resaw capacity. Its great for making lots of round turning blanks! The assembly instructions leave a little to be desired though. Once its assembled make absolutely sure you hold the blank down with two hands. Its a bit tippy as it turns on the jig.

The Carter log mill is just GREAT. Its a heavy duty small log mill that lets you safely cut up to a 2 foot long X whatever diameter log will fit on your saw. Its works great and I highly recommend it![attachment=2281][attachment=2282]

The Kreg fence is a good aftermarket fence at a decent price and work well. However I have the Carter magfence. It uses really strong magnets to hold in place. I have the old style but they also have a new style as well. It has always worked well for me while resawing, never slipped.

As for blades, I use Olson pro blades. They are reasonably priced and do I nice job. They last longer then the standard Olson blades for just a couple bucks more.
There are also many other brands like Timberwolf, and Carter blades that are a bit more expensive but also do a nice job.

I would highly recommend getting the extension block, it adds a lot of usable functionality to your saw. 
Good luck to you and have fun with it!
Tom


----------



## The_Architect_23 (Feb 27, 2012)

Thank you for the detailed responses. Makes me feel a little better about my purchase plans. And yes I will post some pics soon!


----------



## brown down (Apr 7, 2012)

I re-saw all the time and have cooked can't tell you how many blades. I finally special ordered one through timber wolf designed for resawing, such as what i think you want to do! its a 3 tpi x .0325. that blade is a beast and cost around 40$ what do you plan on using to clean your blades with. resawing green timber depending on the species will leave a lot of resin on the blades and wheels. I use spray nine a disinfectant and it works like you wouldn't believe


----------



## The_Architect_23 (Apr 11, 2012)

thanks for the input.
i have been using a local saw shops "old stock" for my blades.
6.00 each multiple tpi choices, however i have noticed their only good for a few trunk chunks before they need cleaning. I can get around 16X 2/4 boards 20 or so long... then off to the sink while the wife isnt looking with pinesol and hot water.
when i finish my dust collector "noise reduction apparatus" i will post pictures of the finished saw and mods.


----------



## MagGeorge (Jun 15, 2012)

Good investment for your money! 
You will be needing carbon blades. Carbon blades have both flexible back and hard back options for you depending on what you are cutting and hardened cutting edges which are economical for crosscutting wood, mild steel, plastics and sawing brass. This type of blade is available from www.sawblade.com.


----------



## justturnin (Jun 15, 2012)

I almost bought one of those with a very similar shopping list when my saw came up on CL. I hear they are as good as any other saw w/ some minor tweaking and upgrades.


----------



## The_Architect_23 (Jun 16, 2012)

Its A Good Saw, Cant Find Carbide Blades In 3/4 Or 1'' Thoe.
A Few Pics Click Here


----------

